# Road Racing [Amateur]



## Sittingduck (1 May 2015)

Hi

Just wondering if there is going to be a section in the Sport category for amateur racing or is the idea for racing stuff that isn't Pro to be put in here?

TIA


----------



## Shaun (2 May 2015)

The *Road Racing* forum in the _Cycling Sport_ category is for professional _and_ amateur road racing. The (Pro Cycling) in the title is simply there to help long-term members identify the forum - which has, until the recent changes, always been called Pro Cycling.


----------

